# NE OHIO PAN FISH SERIES



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just a reminder that the NE Ohio pan fish series starts this Sunday at wingfoot lake. Check in will be at 630am at the lake side pavillion. See you there!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

nate what time is registration finished?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

What time is weigh in ?


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Weigh i


bobberbucket said:


> What time is weigh in ?


Weigh in will be at 3pm,I would like to see everyone rounded up by about 245 and ready to weigh in


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Whats the rest of the schedule look like for these tournaments


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Whats the rest of the schedule look like for these tournaments


The remaining event schedule tentatively looks like this (weather permitting )
Sunday January 31st portage lakes
Sunday February 7th nimisilla reservoir
Sunday February 21st mosquito
Sunday February 28th mogadore


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok. Is this a ice fish only gig or boats for open water too


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Ok. Is this a ice fish only gig or boats for open water too


This is a ice fishing series,all the details are posted on icefishohio.Com under the NE OHIO PAN FISH SERIES in the tournament section


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok cool. So what do you guys do if the lakes thaw in the middle of the series?


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Ok cool. So what do you guys do if the lakes thaw in the middle of the series?


All my permits have the ability to float the dates,I just have to notify the odnr with as much notice as possible. Which I've already had to do this year thanks to El nino


----------

